# Classical on Spotify



## Jules141

There's a surprisingly large amount of classical albums available on Spotify, and considering it gives us the power to share playlists I will share some of mine.

-
This is all the classical stuff I'm currently listening to:






It's very messy and rushed, I just use it as a dumping ground when I hear something I like really. It might give you some insight into my personal taste.

-
*Holst Orchestral Work:*






This is all the Holst Orchestral (and some choral/chamber) stuff I could find of his including stuff like a superb recording of Beni Mora, Morning of the Year and The Perfect Fool. Good if your bored of the Planets.

-
*Malcolm Arnold Collection:*






Lots of Malcolm Arnold stuff, including all his symphonies!

-
*Britten's Operas:*






Peter Grimes, Turn of the Screw and Billy Budd. Great quality. Will update to include other works soon.

-

I'm also working on Prokofiev, John Adams playlists.

If any of you don't have Spotify you can get it for free with an invite from someone who does. I recommend! its brilliant and has huge amounts of classical.

If you do have Spotify why not upload your playlists? Dream concerts maybe?


----------



## ulyssestone

I tried to search for sites or blogs that share Spotify playlists of classical music, but haven't found any. So I started my own:
http://www.spotifyclassical.com/

Hope it would be useful to you


----------



## emiellucifuge

I will check youre site in a minute Ulysses, but Im already impressed at the achievment.

How could I get an invite to Spotify Jules?


----------



## ulyssestone

emiellucifuge said:


> I will check youre site in a minute Ulysses, but Im already impressed at the achievment.
> 
> How could I get an invite to Spotify Jules?


Thanks. If you have checked out the site, you should know by now how to get Spotify without an invite It's in the first post on www.spotifyclassical.com

Or if you still need an invite, PM me or drop me a line by click the e-mail button on my site, I have 6 invitations left.


----------



## Jules141

Wow! Your playlist blog is just great, love the contemptorary Chinease music and Greig's piano collections! Keep up the blog it's just great.

Yea, I have heard from a friend there is a way to bypass the invite system and just set up an account, evan though I've given no invites out for some reason it won't let me use any.


----------



## shynb888sb

I am fond of this one


----------



## ulyssestone

I updated www.spotifyclassical.com a lot recently, including playlist of 2010 Grammy Classical winners, and swan songs of great composers, take a look

By the way, Spotify is now open in France, if you are interested you can ask you friends in France to register a free account for you.


----------



## starry

I found out about Spotify at Christmas, it had the Minna Keal symphony on it which was a piece I wanted to hear.


----------



## Op.123

Spotify can be odd. Here is a recommendation it gave me...

You listened to Murray Perahia yesterday. Want to try David Thomas?

What is that about????


----------

